# Solved: Naming column headings in Excel



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

Can I rename the column headings in Excel? I was able to insert the name of each column in the first row and then freeze that row which works for now but I would like to insert a name at each column heading so when the data base is printed I dont have that A,B,C column heading showing. I do want the row numbers printed though.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I am using Excel 2003 for these instructions ...

In File -> Page Setup -> Sheet Tab there is an option to print the Row and Column headings. You do not have the option to select just row or just column headings. However you can always add a new column on the left side of the chart and autofill it with sequential numbers. Then uncheck the box for printing Row and Column headings.


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks. I thought of doing that but I thought, just maybe, Excel would have a way to do it.


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

Just a thought. Is it possible to rename the column headings? Such as "A" renamed to "whatever".


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Raised Grain said:


> Is it possible to rename the column headings? Such as "A" renamed to "whatever".


Not as far I know (which is somewhat limited  ).

Is there any reason you don't want to put your "whatever" column headings in row #1 and then have them print on every page? If you go into the Sheet tab in Page Setup, you can select which rows and/or columns get repeated on each printed page.


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

That's exactly what I have done. I inserted the column headings I want in row one and then froze that row to follow the scroll down to enable to see the headings as I scroll down. It's no big deal really. I'm an old man trying to keep the grey matter working. I believe in the old axium, "use it or loose it". Thank you anyway. I will use your advice and insert another row at the front of the database and using the frozen row and the new first column of numbers will accomplish what I'm after.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

cwwozniak said:


> Not as far I know (which is somewhat limited  ).


Nope. No can do. You are correct. :up:


----------

